# er.... pine staining?



## nickson71 (17 Sep 2006)

Hi all

I know this question has been addressed in other posts but after searching and read said post I'm still a bit confused


I know finishing pine can be a real pain and in the past the little I've made with pine has been painted ............. How I'm in the process of making something for a friend who has now decided that she want the pine to be stained a light - mid oak colour then finished with a matt varnish

The question is how do you stain pine to get a good coverage and what stains are good with varnish


thanks

Ian


----------



## ike (17 Sep 2006)

Hello Ian,

In my experience (limited as it has been) I found using spirit stain to be more problematical overcoatng with varnish. I found the colour sometimes patchy. On the otherhand I found water stain better for varnishing but colouration can be a bit iffy if the pine is too resinious. So for me anyway, I'll use water based stain for lighter pine but probably spirit based if the pine is heavy and more resinous. Only my experience though - I'm sure others will know far more.

cheers,

Ike


----------



## Matt1245 (26 Sep 2006)

Hi Ian,

I have had good results using english light oak stain (colron) and ronseal varnish on half decent pine.

Matt.


----------



## cherilton (1 Oct 2006)

With my pine, which is usually canadian yellow, I always spray apply water based stain. The colour is english light oak, which I find too dark, so I only use it diluted 3 parts water to 1 part stain, then generaly finish with a colored 
wax.
Apply plenty of stain and wipe off surplus with damp cloth.

Cheers
Graham


----------



## joekid (12 Dec 2006)

i find pine to be awkward , so id go for(especially as you want it satin matt finish) id go for an all in one tin of finishing wax, choose the shade rub in rub off nice and even,pine has its own oils and can repel other oils, or leave patches or uneven colouring,


----------



## nickson71 (12 Dec 2006)

Hi Joe

In the end I went for a water based coloured matt varnish (a Ronseal one i think).......... in order to stop run's in the finsh I wiped the varnish on using a cloth and 3coats ......... the pine was sanded to 600 grit before finish applied 

You can see a photo of the finished item HERE

Thanks Ian


----------



## Anonymous (13 Dec 2006)

The best results on pine are achieved with a water based stain and a wax finish or with a cellulose based stain with a lacquer finish. Alcohol based(spirit or light fast) stains tend to blotchyness on pine and the more stain you apply the darker the colour will be. With cellulose and water stains you can flood the pine and wipe off the excess - the colour will be constant.

Cellulose based stains are not generally available from retail outlets - you need to go to Morrells Woodfinishes http://www.morrells-woodfinishes.com/distributors.htm or Syntema, who have a depot in Whitefield. http://www.syntema.co.uk/northwest.htm

Either of them will also be able to supply you with the lacquer as well. Make sure you have good ventilation or you will get as high as a kite! Oh, and no smoking!

Good Luck
Brad


----------

